# A hidden gem of Bach; Prelude and Fugue in G Major



## JamieHoldham

Now probally one of my most favourite of Bach's Organ works is this piece, its really happy and joyful all the way through and is a immense display of Bach's composing skills, most of you might not have heard this before so I am posting it here because its really worth listening to, also includes Bach's orginial manuscript in the video:






(The video might start halfway, rewind it back to the begnning if it does)


----------



## Krummhorn

Splendid work of Bach and performed fairly frequent in concerts. 

Koopman usually selects too fast of a tempo for my taste, but his tempo for this piece is great. The articulation of each note can be heard. 

Thanks for sharing :tiphat:


----------



## JamieHoldham

Krummhorn said:


> Splendid work of Bach and performed fairly frequent in concerts.
> 
> Koopman usually selects too fast of a tempo for my taste, but his tempo for this piece is great. The articulation of each note can be heard.
> 
> Thanks for sharing :tiphat:


I agree, he usually does the tempo quite fast but its perfect here


----------

